# Wolf's Body Wrap Or Auto Finesse Tough Coat?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Been reading up a lot on both of these and can't seem to make my mind up :wall:

BTW for the use on an ibis white A4, maybe ...

& a red / black 2 yr old MX5 (which we are looking at in the next week) :thumb:


----------



## Chris.Stewart (May 3, 2011)

Both! 

I had similar thoughts for my mk4 R32, spoke to Rich at Polished Bliss and decided on 2 coats of body wrap followed by 4 coats of tough coat.

Results are top notch!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Both! In nearly seven years of doing this I've not found a better combination for solid white than a single basecoat layer of Body Wrap topped with multiple layers of Tough Coat. Plenty of other products produce excellent results, but for me, this is perfect - crisp and reflective yet glossy and deep. And the self cleaning and beading properties? Awesome. You just need to make sure you have a proper indoor workspace for the Body Wrap application...


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Bodywrap,its amazing stuff.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Body Wrap for me. I've used both a good few times and i've seen the effects of TC drop off on my girlfriends Mini after 4 weeks. Probably my fault as i applied it to bare paint (Polished with Wolf's WP-3N, IPA'd and then applied straight away).

Body Wrap gives amazing results, my ONLY gripe with it, is that you really don't need to reapply for a long time and that's the fun bit!

Both great products though, i reckon if Tough Coat was used over Rejuv/Tripple it would last a lot longer.

JB


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've bought Tough Coat following Rich's advice that it gives an even better finish when put over BW, which is great on its own. Thinking of throwing in Wetglaze 2.0 too for the ultimate finish.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> I've bought Tough Coat following Rich's advice that it gives an even better finish when put over BW, which is great on its own. Thinking of throwing in Wetglaze 2.0 too for the ultimate finish.


Does it really offer anything more
I think that it would interference sheeting properties of BW?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Does it really offer anything more
> I think that it would interference sheeting properties of BW?


Thats what i thought but i have also read it gives great results! I may try it on one of the cars i maintain with BW in the name of experiment!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Tough Coat has great sheeting properties too, so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Tough coat for me these days,sooooooo easy to use with awesome finish.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

For ease of use TC wins hands down for me.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> For ease of use TC wins hands down for me.


Totally agree, dead easy to use and plenty of durability from 1 coat(3 months+). Tbh most of us will reapply or experiment with something else before that amount of time has past:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wolfs Bodywrap lasts soooo long :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Not tried Tough Coat, but Body Wrap is amazing and gives fantastic durability, people are saying Tough Coat giving 3 months, but Body Wrap will easily double that and more.....


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> Not tried Tough Coat, but Body Wrap is amazing and gives fantastic durability, people are saying Tough Coat giving 3 months, but Body Wrap will easily double that and more.....


Agreed from all account bw will run rings round tc durability wise, but as said before most will use something else or reapply easily within 3 months, and also tc is loads easier to use, so for me personally i am not drawn to what bw offers i'm afraid


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Prism Detailing said:


> Not tried Tough Coat, but Body Wrap is amazing and gives fantastic durability, people are saying Tough Coat giving 3 months, but Body Wrap will easily double that and more.....


Very nearly 6 months from TC for me from a single coat.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Sneak Attack said:


> Very nearly 6 months from TC for me from a single coat.


thats good, i have heard reports of durability going way beyond the 3 months as stated by auto finesse:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

msb said:


> thats good, i have heard reports of durability going way beyond the 3 months as stated by auto finesse:thumb:


Well all companies have to understate and hope to over deliver


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> Well all companies have to understate and hope to over deliver


some understate more than others


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

msb said:


> some understate more than others


Collie!?!?!? :tumbleweed:

That is the best in the world, no need for anything else ever to be made... they don't say that on the tin, very under-hyped!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Collie!?!?!?


Do you have to cut the leaves away first  :tumbleweed:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which one gives better dirt repellancy?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Which one gives better dirt repellancy?


Have anyone tried both for longer period? Which keeps car more dirt free?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Which one gives better dirt repellancy?





sm81 said:


> Have anyone tried both for longer period? Which keeps car more dirt free?


For me Wolf's is the most dirt repellent by a long way. I've had Body Wrap on the missus Mum and Dad's cars for 12 months now, one single coat. I've been washing with Nano-Bathe shampoo and they've had one top up with the 'Reparation' QD just before winter. They are still showing amazing protection. In truth they are probably ready for another coat but that is amazing durability from one nano layer.

I applied Tough Coat to my Passat CC over Rejuvenate 4 weeks ago and the visible effect of protection has gone. Personally im not impressed by it, although i desperately wanted it to be good for the ease of use.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for reply. It is really nice to hear someone who has used both. I need good solid dirt repellancy and durability. Bodywrap has been my mind very long but many has said that it is too fussy product. But I think that kind of durability would be awesome. Maybe I will join to "Wolfpack".:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Thanks for reply. It is really nice to hear someone who has used both. I need good solid dirt repellancy and durability. Bodywrap has been my mind very long but many has said that it is too fussy product. But I think that kind of durability would be awesome. Maybe I will join to "Wolfpack".:thumb:


I understand the concerns about it being a fussy product, but all you need to make sure is that the paint is clean (IPA wipedowns x 2 at least!) and dry! And that once applied and buffed (15-20mins) then ideally the car shouldn't get wet for 24 hours.

However i've had great results after only leaving for 4-5 hours before it's rained and it's still protecting brilliantly about 10-11 months later!

If you're going to get BW, then i really would recommend Nano-Bathe and Reparation too!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> Not tried Tough Coat, but Body Wrap is amazing and gives fantastic durability, people are saying Tough Coat giving 3 months, but Body Wrap will easily double that and more.....


There not really competing products to be honest, altho they are both under the "paint sealant" umbrella, one is aimed at those who want maximum durability (and it clearly delivers) and don't mind to put a little extra time in to the finish and prep of the paint its self, the down side is if your not working on fully corrected paint these types of product may not be favorable to your needs as you can't lay anything down to help artificially lift the finish prior to sealing. The other (Tough coat) is aimed at those who want a versatile easy to use product that lasts a decent amount of time (in all honestly lets face it most of us here will want to put something else on the car in a 3 month period) They both have advantages and draw backs, you would simply pick the product that fits your needs.

However using both together is (in my opinion of course) a great idea as you could spend the time prepping up your car the once (you know spend the whole weekend or more) get it "just so" and put a coat of a something like BW down, so you got a super tough coating on top of the paint, then top that with TC, and then every few washes whip around with TC and top it up (id personally go for 6-8 weeks or so as i never let something totally fall back before topping up) the up side to this is BW is not that simple to top up and requirers alot more time and prep also the right conditions temp etc, where as Tough coat is the type of product you can literally whip around with after a wash in nearly as little time as it takes to go around with QD.

My point is altho they are put under the same umbrella as a "paint sealant" and are intended do do the same thing in reality they are totally different products.



JBirchy said:


> For me Wolf's is the most dirt repellent by a long way. I've had Body Wrap on the missus Mum and Dad's cars for 12 months now, one single coat. I've been washing with Nano-Bathe shampoo and they've had one top up with the 'Reparation' QD just before winter. They are still showing amazing protection. In truth they are probably ready for another coat but that is amazing durability from one nano layer.
> 
> I applied Tough Coat to my Passat CC over Rejuvenate 4 weeks ago and the visible effect of protection has gone. Personally im not impressed by it, although i desperately wanted it to be good for the ease of use.


Don't mean to sound rude, but you certainly must have something wrong in your application or the after care process to see that little durability from the product, we state 3 months with the clear knowledge it can do alot lot more, from real world testing.

If you have a bottle of tripple try a coat of that with TC over it (even if just in a small section) if you don't il happily send you a sample of Tripple so you can give it a fair test on a proven base:thumb


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

James B said:


> There not really competing products to be honest, altho they are both under the "paint sealant" umbrella, one is aimed at those who want maximum durability (and it clearly delivers) and don't mind to put a little extra time in to the finish and prep of the paint its self, the down side is if your not working on fully corrected paint these types of product may not be favorable to your needs as you can't lay anything down to help artificially lift the finish prior to sealing. The other (Tough coat) is aimed at those who want a versatile easy to use product that lasts a decent amount of time (in all honestly lets face it most of us here will want to put something else on the car in a 3 month period) They both have advantages and draw backs, you would simply pick the product that fits your needs.
> 
> However using both together is (in my opinion of course) a great idea as you could spend the time prepping up your car the once (you know spend the whole weekend or more) get it "just so" and put a coat of a something like BW down, so you got a super tough coating on top of the paint, then top that with TC, and then every few washes whip around with TC and top it up (id personally go for 6-8 weeks or so as i never let something totally fall back before topping up) the up side to this is BW is not that simple to top up and requirers alot more time and prep also the right conditions temp etc, where as Tough coat is the type of product you can literally whip around with after a wash in nearly as little time as it takes to go around with QD.
> 
> ...


I wonder what Zaino would look like on top of Bodywrap?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> For me Wolf's is the most dirt repellent by a long way. I've had Body Wrap on the missus Mum and Dad's cars for 12 months now, one single coat. I've been washing with Nano-Bathe shampoo and they've had one top up with the 'Reparation' QD just before winter. They are still showing amazing protection. In truth they are probably ready for another coat but that is amazing durability from one nano layer.
> 
> I applied Tough Coat to my Passat CC over Rejuvenate 4 weeks ago and the visible effect of protection has gone. Personally im not impressed by it, although i desperately wanted it to be good for the ease of use.


Have you sorted it out why TC doesn't give you that promised longevity? Are you using it still or are you using BW at the moment?


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all ! 

I want to ask a short question

Is the Body Wrap scratch/marring resistant at some degree/level?
I know it will not resist the heavy scratches... but it resists wash marring?
If it's compared to Cquartz?

I want to buy Cquartz or Body wrap but i dont know which product i have to choose. If the body wrap is marr resistant, then i will go with the body wrap. 

If the cquartz or the body wrap layer is on the car, then in fact when im washing my car im not washing the clear coat layer, but the layer of cquartz or body wrap is it right? Then in fact the body wrap must have som marr resistant or not?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Have you sorted it out why TC doesn't give you that promised longevity? Are you using it still or are you using BW at the moment?


Sorry matey, missed this one!

As it's summer - well, supposed to be, im using the Britemax range at the minute - Glazed with BlackMax, sealed with Extreme Elements cream sealant, and waxed with Vantage paste wax.

In October time i will lightly machine the paint with Shine and Seal and then protect with either Body Wrap or the new Wolf's scratch resistant sealant!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

GeRoY said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I want to ask a short question
> 
> ...


Body Wrap is pretty tough, but it isn't scratch resistant in a way that Cquartz is. Jesse from Wolf's is developing a scratch resistant coating (currently testing nicely on my bonnet!) which will be a competitor to Cquartz, it's looking pretty damn good after 6 weeks on my car!


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Body Wrap is pretty tough, but it isn't scratch resistant in a way that Cquartz is. Jesse from Wolf's is developing a scratch resistant coating (currently testing nicely on my bonnet!) which will be a competitor to Cquartz, it's looking pretty damn good after 6 weeks on my car!


Thanks for the answer. 

So when a car has a layer of Cquartz on it, it can be characterised as a new clear coat (nano coat) or something? 
When i'm washing a car with a cquartz or body wrap on it, the wash mitt is gliding over the cquartz layer or over the clear coat? When i have a cquartz or body wrap layer on the car the wash media is in contact with the clear coat or only with the nano coat? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> I've bought Tough Coat following Rich's advice that it gives an even better finish when put over BW, which is great on its own. Thinking of throwing in Wetglaze 2.0 too for the ultimate finish.


If you apply Body Wrap and then Tough Coat on top would you still need to use Body Wrap Nano Shampoo or could you use whatever shampoo you wanted?
How long would you have to wait before applying the Tough Coat?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Red Orc said:


> If you apply Body Wrap and then Tough Coat on top would you still need to use Body Wrap Nano Shampoo or could you use whatever shampoo you wanted?
> How long would you have to wait before applying the Tough Coat?


I've continued to use Wolf's Nano Shampoo with the TC on top of BW. At least 24 hours I would leave it before applying TC.


----------

